# So I carved my pumpkin...



## Kymiie (Oct 30, 2009)

I carved my pumpkin today, as tomorrow i am a work and wont have time.
On a previous thread I said i was going to try and carve a tortoise into my pumpkin...thought long and hard...and yeah ............ it didnt go so well... so i settled for 2nd best:shy:

Also there is a picture of crush eating his pumpkin treat!!! 

My pumpkin doesnt look that bad does it?


Cute i think....pictures attatched!


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 30, 2009)

A tortoise pumpkin, that's just brilliant! A little bit of cheating, but still brilliant


----------



## terryo (Oct 30, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## mctlong (Oct 30, 2009)

That great!


----------



## Candy (Oct 30, 2009)

What a laugh I had when I pulled those pictures up. I love them! I called Alexander in to show him and he said ahhhhh so cute. Happy Halloween.


----------



## Isa (Oct 30, 2009)

That is super cute


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Oct 31, 2009)

That is great! But how are you going to get Crush to stay there all night with the candle behind him!!!! LOL!!! My mental image is running wild!!!


----------



## shelber10 (Oct 31, 2009)

great pics


----------



## Kymiie (Oct 31, 2009)

Cheating..nahh!
Like i said i did try a tortoise carving but did not work..so 2nd best! lol was going to put it in for the calender but............. out pumpkins came out 2 days after entry closed! SHAME  lol


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 31, 2009)

I think your calendar submission of Crush is getting a quite respectable number of votes; I know I sure loved it.

I think you could make quite a scary, spooky picture out of that last shot by cropping out all but the tortoise face, displaying the scant remains of the poor pumpkin victim Crush crushed.


----------



## Kymiie (Oct 31, 2009)

:S I didnt submit him into the calender contest.. I said I was going too..wish I could xxx


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry, I just realized we have two "Crushes" on the forum.


----------



## Kymiie (Oct 31, 2009)

Hehe no worries honey!!


xx


----------



## jdawn (Oct 31, 2009)

Very cute! A Torti-lantern


----------



## Stazz (Oct 31, 2009)

Hahahahah how CUTE !!!!! Love it ! Tort must have had such fun eating it too haha


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 1, 2009)

hehe that's cute! Trevor also got some pumpkin for Halloween.


----------

